# RIP Kitt



## emh1701 (Jun 4, 2013)

My leopard gecko Kitt just crossed over the rainbow bridge today. She was at least 10, I'm thinking closer to 11 or 12. I'd just bought her shortly after moving into my other apartment, which I moved from a couple of years ago, and I lived there for 9 years.


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## emh1701 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. She was a good gecko. 



Here is a photo of her.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss.


----------

